# CPU Ratio Change fail



## Meng (Nov 28, 2006)

I am new to here and I would like to ask some help from someone here.
Recently when I start my pc it shows this message:

Warning! CPU has been changed or CPU Ratio Change fail.
Please re-enter CPU setting in the CMOS setup and remember to save before quit.


Every time I have to press “F1” button to start booting windows xp. I have change all the setting inside the CMOS and save it but the problem still accrued. 

Please give some guide for me to fix this problem.
Thank you. :wave:


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the Tech Support Forum.

Firstly, what (if anything) did you change in terms of hardware or software recently? If you have can you tell me what it was and how you did it. Have you tried overclocking it?

You _should_ be able to fix this simply by restoring your default BIOS settings. If this fails, then let me know and i will get back to you tomorrow (i finish work soon )

edit: 

If the above doesn't work, try updating your BIOS to the newest available. If you give me your motherboard manufacturer and model i can find a suitable BIOS upgrade for you, but that will not be until tomorrow. 

If still no hope then the problem _may_ be with your hardware. lie with your CMOS battery. So, try leaving your computer on for a few hours to re-charge the battery or if possible try and buy a new battery or the problem may even lie with your system fan. 

I'll try help more tomorrow.

Regards,
Nick.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Meng,

The first thing you should do is replace the cmos battery it is located on the motherboard and looks like a oversized watch battery, its a bit bigger than a nickel.

Take note how the battery is installed they do have a top and bottom. Remove the battery and take it to your local electronics store and get a new one.

After you replace the battery the first time you boot it will act the same way so press F1. On the next boot it should not do that anymore and should boot normal.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

http://www.smartcomputing.com/techsupport/detail.aspx?guid=&ErrorID=33001


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

as the article says it could be caused by any number of reasons,occasionally i run into it i just enter then save and exit the bios and it disappears for a couple of months
i have never considered it enough of an issue to bother with it as i have been reformatting every month for the last year with vista upgrades


----------



## Meng (Nov 28, 2006)

Thank you for replying me and I really appreciate it.

Before this my pc was full of dust and I decide to clean it by taking out all the parts inside the CPU. After I clean it and place back everything, I turn on the pc then the message show.

I have tried to change a new battery with the same model same brand but still same.

Motherboard : Biostar U8668-D
Pentium 4 2.4 GHZ
512 MB RAM ( 2 slot, 1 is Kingston DDR 256 pc 333mhz, another Magic Pro DDR 256 pc 333 mhz.) 
N VIDIA Ti 4200 AGP 8X
Sound Blaster Live 5.1
Lite-on Combo Drive
300 w power supply


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

put your specs into here
http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculator.jsp
based on a quality supply and add 30% to the end result


----------



## Pratikrai (Sep 8, 2009)

how do i change ratio of my cpu without changing my battery


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

Pratikrai

please start your own threads for your own problems


----------

